# Stolt Tanker In Collision



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the2001 built, cayman island flagged stolt perseverance crashed into a riverside grain elevator and sank a tug in an incident early yesterday morning.
the u.s.c.g. reporys no injuries were sustained in the accident which took place some 30 miles south of new orleans,but the tug "jeck" sank.
its three man crew jumped into the mississippi and had been saved.
the chemica tanker reported losing steering causing it to hit the tug and barge


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Mar 17, 2006)

I passed the information about the Stolt Tanker to my nephew who is on another Stolt Tanker, they hadn't heard about the accident. but its not the first time this has happened to this particular ship. it happened in the Panama Canal before, and some other place where there was a fatality.
Ron


----------

